# IUI advice



## JodieLS (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, Im new to this site so bear with me if there is already a topic on this - there are so many to read and I need to start my sunday lunch soon!!!!!! We had IUI for the first tme this month (we have been trying to conceive for 2 and a half years, we are both 26, and both getting stressed out with it not happening!!!) I had to inject myself between days 5 and 10, we had a scan and was told that there were 3eggs that were good size and it was up to us if we wanted to go ahead with the rest of the treatment, well of course we did!!! They inseminated me on Friday and since then I keep getting stomach cramps which feels like my period is about to start - is this normal? It appears to be worse when I lay down. Most of the pain seems to be down my left hand side, its not unbearable, Im just probably been a drama queen, but Im quite anxious as its our first time and not sure if all this is normal!!! Its going to be a hard long two weeks to see if it has worked. Thanks girls for listening. Jodie


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Jodie its normal, I had the cramps after my 2 IUI's.  It is the prostoglandins in the mens sperm that causes it.  It is also what they give women to start of labour.  I think something can be given to stop or alleviate this in some women, so I would ask.  The other cramping is probably the ovaries being overworked and even ovulation pains, I had this too so I do sympathise with you lovie.  
Torry
xxxxx


----------



## JodieLS (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for that - its nice to know that its quite normal!!!! Ill see how Im feeling tomorrow and if Im still getting them, may give the clinic a ring!! Cant believe I have got to wait at least two weeks before I can do a test. Dont know how Ill cope!!! Do you know when you are starting your next lot of IUI?


----------



## cathy 26 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi my name is cathy. 

hi im glad ive read this page. we are starting iui in april hopefully.( if the hospital doesnt try to delay it any longer.)  
i dont really know much about it to be honest . every time i go to the hospital lately. and it seems like ive been there loads recently they tell me we will chat about iui next time, they have run out of infomation leaflets so i can t read them. i did nt realise you have to inject yourself.  very nervous about that, well i just hope its worth it. surely something has to work.!

jodiels i do wish you luck with your iui. i know how hard the 2ww can be . 2 weeks feels like forever doesnt it..
you will have to let me know how it goes


----------



## JodieLS (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Cathy,
I thought I had everything covered with IUI but each time I went to the hosp I found out more, and also on these websites.
I was so scared when I had to inject myself for the first time but to be honest the needle is so small I didnt feel anything - it was just very strange, I was told to do it in my thigh and use to alternate them. The only injection I found difficult was the one I had to use at 10pm at night to make me ovulate - I rally struggled with this needle, dont know why as it wasnt any bigger, think it was all in my head as I knew this one was really important because if I didnt get it right it would mess me up ov!!! A lot of ladies on here know the names of all the injections, but my memory is terrible and I cant remember them!!! You had to start injecting yourself on the 5th day of your cycle for 5 days, on the 10th day I had to go back for a scan to see how many follicles there were, we had 3 and were told we could abandon treatment if we wanted as there were quite a few (not likely). I have to go back for a blood test on Friday and cant do a pg test for another 16 days. Really want my bfp this month but after looking at the length some people on this website have been trying I would be happy to wait another month providing one of the ladies that has been waiting a long time gets her!!! Off on a rant now, but it really winds me up when people get caught straight away, there are so many of us waiting.
Keep me updated with your IUI - want be long now till you start. 
Good luck - sorry for the long post!


----------



## SaraOlive (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi girls 

Read the post and thought I would comment too. 

I have finally started IUI recently and have been injecting myself although my DH has had to do it as i can't bear needles and they are tiny !! i inject into my belly, i pinch a little but of fat and DH goes for it 
(i am sure he enjoys doing it and hes getting back at me for all those years of nagging )  

I went for a scan on friday after 4 injections and they have advised that the lining of my womb is thickening but not quite there yet, so i have gone on 75 merional daily, i know it sounds strange but i am sure i can feel my bits working  

anyway i have a scan on wednesday at 8.45 (the earliest i could get in there) to see if me and DH are ready for the transfer on friday.                      

Hope treatment with you goes ok, let me know how you get on   

Sara xx


----------

